# Made coconut oil with trim - HORRIBLE



## Lion-O (Sep 29, 2016)

Don't know what the deal was... I used an ounce of trim, first decarbed, in 2 cups of refined coconut oil. This trim... smelled SOOO bad, I was literally going to die from the smell. Only smelled once decarbed. Low temp 210 or so decarb, on glass pan covered in foil. Once in coconut oil (with a tbs of lecithin) it was worse, much worse. Used a small crock pot on low. Even pouring a bunch of RO water in with it while it cooled, didn't help much to pull the stank out. 

Barring all the above, I tried an 1/8 tsp, choked it down between two banana chips - waited, felt nothing. Perhaps because I had to only simmer it for a couple hours since it STUNK SO BAD!

Tried to have a 1/4 tsp on toast. HORRIBLE tasting. Finally said screw this and chucked it. It was only trim... Think I'll toss the remaining trim as well. This was my first harvest (white widow), and I think I'll just use bud from now on for edibles. Perhaps even only water wash it before decarb, to eliminate any stank. Already made a couple things with bud, and while it had an odor and weed taste, it was no where near what the trim was. That stuff made me gag. Unless someone has an idea for the trim stank, I'm done with trim. Don't know what else I'd do with it if it always smells/tastes so bad.


----------



## Growdict (Sep 29, 2016)

I literally just made some with an ounce of ww trim/ popcorn buds 2 days ago. With 1 cup of oil. This was dry trim i assume? My house smelled nice while that was being cooked and tastes like it should. So i dunno. Do you foliar feed or feed with fish emulsion or anything?


----------



## Lion-O (Sep 30, 2016)

Growdict said:


> I literally just made some with an ounce of ww trim/ popcorn buds 2 days ago. With 1 cup of oil. This was dry trim i assume? My house smelled nice while that was being cooked and tastes like it should. So i dunno. Do you foliar feed or feed with fish emulsion or anything?


Dry trim. Just used dyna grow stuff, in happy frog soil, ro water.


----------



## Growdict (Sep 30, 2016)

the only difference is i grind everything in a coffee grinder first and lay it out on a cookie sheet with no cover in the middle of the oven racks low heat. i would say if you decarb again and it smells bad, dont go any farther. maybe try qwiso.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 30, 2016)

I love my cocobudder! Eat it right off the spoon and it has a nice toasted nut kind of flavour.

I decarb right in the oil by heating it to 260F/127C in a small crock pot using a Variac to increase the line voltage to 120%. The same temps can be reached by using a smaller pot inside a larger one that has some cheap cooking oil in it so that higher temps can be reached in the coconut oil. No water is used in any part of the process.

That stink you get when decarbing in the oven is all the terpenes etc being lost and by decarbing in the oil those are absorbed by the oil and preserved.



I've made it with trim and bud and both taste fine. I don't add lecithin until the decarb is complete and the temp has lowered to 212F/100C then it is further lowered after about 3 hours to around 158F/70C to simmer overnight then strained through a fine wire mesh sieve into a mason jar.


I bought 10g of Sweet Skunk CBD at a compassion club while in BC last month just to make the oil with and find it really effective for my arthritis without messing up my head too much. It's tested at 12% CBD and 7% THC. Currently growing a couple of Otto#1 plants that are supposed to be only 1% THC and up to 27% CBD so looking forward to harvesting that and seeing how it works.

@Lion-O

You say you used refined coconut oil. I only use organic cold pressed virgin stuff so maybe that's the difference?


----------



## Lion-O (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing how you make it. OldMedUser. I think my trim from the grow was crap. That's prob. the simplest answer


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 30, 2016)

Lion-O said:


> Thanks for sharing how you make it. OldMedUser. I think my trim from the grow was crap. That's prob. the simplest answer


May be the simplest answer but maybe not the truest.

I must admit that all the pot I have used is my own other than the Sweet Skunk CBD and even my sugar trim goes thru a long, slow drying process to get the best cure possible but my first test batch with quick-dried trim/fans didn't have any kind of off taste.

I would prefer to blame your brand of coconut oil or maybe the inclusion of water in the process like is done with most budder methods.

All commercial and even organic butter has a minor component of water. It can't be avoided much like you can't buy pure alcohol unless you want to pay huge money. Even then as soon as you open a bottle of pure alcohol it begins sucking in water from the air. 95% EverClear is available here and is the best I can get. Even if I fractionally distill it I won't get better than 97.5% and that won't last long once I use it. 

ISO is the same. Just another alcohol so sucks up water from the air or the pot it gets used to extract from.

Coconut oil is a pure hydrocarbon much like butane. It can't really absorb water soluble components of what it is exposed to. I'm talking pure coconut oil tho.

Other than a bad batch of trim or the type of oil you used I see no other reason for your lousy batch.

If at first you don't succeed, try again, then give up so you don't make a fool of yourself. (WC Fields)

A Simpson always tries the easiest way then gives up. (Bart)


----------



## Lion-O (Oct 1, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> May be the simplest answer but maybe not the truest.
> 
> I must admit that all the pot I have used is my own other than the Sweet Skunk CBD and even my sugar trim goes thru a long, slow drying process to get the best cure possible but my first test batch with quick-dried trim/fans didn't have any kind of off taste.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the insight, but the trim smelled as such right when it was decarbed, as stated originally.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 3, 2016)

Lion-O said:


> Thanks for sharing how you make it. OldMedUser. I think my trim from the grow was crap. That's prob. the simplest answer


I use trim often decarbing in oven now then to the coconut oil on simmer for a few hours. But i only use good trim no fan leaves i use those for topical ointment


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 3, 2016)

After you decarb it mist it with pure grain alcohol. Also add water.

I make mine in a crock pot. Not the heater. Just the ceramic part. I put it in the oven and put it on warm over night.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 4, 2016)

I have that Spectrum brand coconut oil too Whitebb but it seems to have made the cocobudder creamy like. Quite different than the brand I generally use. Not sure I like it and will use the other for the next batch.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 4, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> I have that Spectrum brand coconut oil too Whitebb but it seems to have made the cocobudder creamy like. Quite different than the brand I generally use. Not sure I like it and will use the other for the next batch.


It doesn't matter the brand as long as its virgin organic. I think that it works with coconut better than regular butter.

What makes the difference is the addition of water. You can't use too much water. I use equal parts water and coconut oil. 

It allows for refinement and better taste. After straining it put it in the fridge the oil will float to the top and separate from the water.

Add back to a pot with more water and warm it back up. Don't boil. Put back in the fridge and let separate again.

I do this 2-3 times. It really helps the taste.

This is not directed towards you, just anyone that wants the final product to taste better.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't use any water at all with mine as you can read about in my post further up. I just seems I got a different type of consistency with this oil over the others I have used. Like the taste of mine just fine.


----------



## DogEatWeedWorld (Oct 5, 2016)

I use a magical butter machine. There is a great group on Facebook "magical butter users united" and a lot of people share recipes and best practices.

I've made tinctures, ejuice, butter, salves, but the most versatile medium is coconut oil... edible, topical, suppository.

Although grain alcohol reduced and then mixed with coconut oil could be a better way.

My most recent concoction


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## HeavyD123 (Oct 9, 2016)

I'll be using the trim from my first crop to make either cannaoil or cannabutter. I was hoping to get your guys advice on the best way to do so. I've read so many different things and honestly I feel more lost than ever lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Growdict (Oct 9, 2016)

My procedure is
Dry your trim and popcorn about an ounce worth
Grind it up in old coffee grinder
If it gums up it isnt dry enough
Spread on cookie sheet bake 1hour at 220f
Mix with 1.5 cups coconut oil in pot and cook stovetop at below bubbling point stirring every 5 minutes for about 2 hours
Let cool for an hour then put on dish gloves and strain thru cheesecloth. Squeeze out as much as you can. Put the bundle in a container in the fridge. You can always make a pot of tea with it later. You should be left with about 1.25 cups of canna oil. Bear in mind it takes awhile to take effect and also to clear your system. Experiment when you dont need to be anywhere for 16 hours


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> I love my cocobudder! Eat it right off the spoon and it has a nice toasted nut kind of flavour.
> 
> I decarb right in the oil by heating it to 260F/127C in a small crock pot using a Variac to increase the line voltage to 120%. The same temps can be reached by using a smaller pot inside a larger one that has some cheap cooking oil in it so that higher temps can be reached in the coconut oil. No water is used in any part of the process.
> 
> ...


I just caught what you did. I think. Are you using a variac to control temp on the croc?


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just caught what you did. I think. Are you using a variac to control temp on the croc?


Yes. By increasing the line voltage going to the croc I can get the temps up to 260F or higher so the pot decarbs in the oil. Most people don't have a Variac lying around so an oil bath can be used to heat the coconut oil/cannabis to the same kind of temps.

When the temps reach around 235F bubbles begin forming on top of the oil and that goes on for about a half hour. Once it clears again and no more bubbles are coming up decarb is complete.

I'm going to do two batches with the same strain where I will decarb one and not the other to see how each feels. Supposedly THCA is as medicinal if not more so than THC and if a person can ingest more medicine without getting so wasted then that should be better if it really is healing they're after and not just the buzz. I find too much of this stuff is very unpleasant.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> Yes. By increasing the line voltage going to the croc I can get the temps up to 260F or higher so the pot decarbs in the oil. Most people don't have a Variac lying around so an oil bath can be used to heat the coconut oil/cannabis to the same kind of temps.
> 
> When the temps reach around 235F bubbles begin forming on top of the oil and that goes on for about a half hour. Once it clears again and no more bubbles are coming up decarb is complete.
> 
> ...


I have a variac. I may try it out.

I agree witht the unpleasant part. I made some last year that kicked my ass. very uncomfortable, almost scary buzz.


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 9, 2016)

HeavyD123 said:


> I'll be using the trim from my first crop to make either cannaoil or cannabutter. I was hoping to get your guys advice on the best way to do so. I've read so many different things and honestly I feel more lost than ever lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated


I consider my method about the easiest, most effective and a lot less messy than most others but I might be a little biased. 

Coconut oil is better for a couple reasons at least.

Healthier fats than butter. A much purer product with no additives. Butter is dyed yellow unless you're buying some organic stuff from grass fed cows that aren't fed GMO grains, antibiotics and growth hormones.

Doesn't go rancid like butter. I have had a jar of my cocobutter in my desk drawer for over 6 months now and it's fine to take and tastes just the same as when I made it. Try that with butter and you'll be tossing the stuff out, Not only would it taste horrible but would quite likely give you food poisoning.

Commercial dairy products are inherently unhealthy to start with tho I do love butter on various foods. I fry my eggs in coconut oil, use it instead of butter on one side of a sandwich, smear it on the wife's cookies when they are still warm then sprinkle certified organic Ceylonese cinnamon on them and sometimes just eat a heaping spoonful of it for extra energy because it's good for the body and the brain. Excellent skin oil and probably the best personal lubricant ever!


----------



## HeavyD123 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for your response. One follow up question, when using coconut oil instead of butter are the ratios still the same for how much trim to coconut oil? Or better yet can you just tell me what ratios you typically use?


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 14, 2016)

Sorry HeavyD but this thread slipped under my radar.

I've tried 2 different strengths. 10:1 and 20:1. 10 or 20 grams of oil to 1g of pot. With good pot the 10:1 batch was really strong and easier to OD with so I'm sticking to the 20:1 mix. 2mls of the first was enough that about 2 hours after taking it I HAD to go to bed tho wasn't so stoned that I felt rotten. Just under a tsp of the 20:1 does the same thing but a little easier to get the dosage right.

I think the pot extracts better with a higher level of oil to pot but that's more an educated estimation than anything solid.

Either way works good and the ratios should work as well with butter. So if you wer going to use a whole pound of butter, 454g you would need 22.7g. That's not taking into account 15% lecithin if you wanted to add that once the mix is cooled down to about 100C. 68.1g lecithin would need another 3.4g of pot to maintain the 20:1 ratio so 26.1g of pot all told.

That's all the math I can do atm. Started partying for my b-day the night before.


----------



## S&J (Oct 29, 2016)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> I use a magical butter machine. There is a great group on Facebook "magical butter users united" and a lot of people share recipes and best practices.
> 
> I've made tinctures, ejuice, butter, salves, but the most versatile medium is coconut oil... edible, topical, suppository.
> 
> ...


Yes the MB2 is the bomb...I make all kinds of stuff and makes it so easy and less time and takes out all the guess work


----------



## 4hondo (Dec 13, 2016)

DogEatWeedWorld said:


> I use a magical butter machine. There is a great group on Facebook "magical butter users united" and a lot of people share recipes and best practices.
> 
> I've made tinctures, ejuice, butter, salves, but the most versatile medium is coconut oil... edible, topical, suppository.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4hondo (Dec 13, 2016)

What are the portions of your ingredients for salve? I have a Harlequin plant (high cbd) coming down next month and would like to make salve to put into little deodorant type dispensers for easy carry and application.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 3, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Yes. By increasing the line voltage going to the croc I can get the temps up to 260F or higher so the pot decarbs in the oil. Most people don't have a Variac lying around so an oil bath can be used to heat the coconut oil/cannabis to the same kind of temps.
> 
> When the temps reach around 235F bubbles begin forming on top of the oil and that goes on for about a half hour. Once it clears again and no more bubbles are coming up decarb is complete.
> 
> ...


That is brilliant with the variac to control temp, they control my fans. I use a thermometer on a stove top but i have to watch it the entire time.
Great tip @OldMedUser


----------

